# Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Evolution Sports is pleased to announce 18” New Wheel Releases from Hartmann wheels.*
_Click on the product image to be directed to the product detail page on our website_
Hartmann S4 Replica – 18x8 et35 – Dual PCD 5x100 & 5x112 
Set of 4 Price - $1040.00

Hartmann A4 Sport Replica – 18x8 et35 – 5x112
Set of 4 Price - $1040.00

_About








Hartmann Wheels offers only the highest quality of new design and replica wheels. By selecting the top European Original Equipment and Aftermarket manufacturers for its wheel production, Hartmann Wheels are much stronger with better finish than the lesser Asian manufactured wheels. As an added bonus; Hartmann Wheels is owned by and staffed with enthusiasts, which helps guarantee the correct fitment is achieved for each wheel to the specific vehicle._
*Wheel & Tire Packages with free mounting and balancing are also available, please telephone for details*
*We welcome your order or questions via our website or telephone.*


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases ([email protected])*

Do you make any replicas of newer Audi rims in 4x108? I'd love a set of S4 replicas for my Coupe GT...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Hartmann Wheels – 18” New Releases (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Do you make any replicas of newer Audi rims in 4x108? I'd love a set of S4 replicas for my Coupe GT...

We do have some styles & sizes coming in that will fit the 4x100 & 4x108 bolt pattern.
Please telephone us an we can provide more details and place you on our Customer Request List to be notified when they arrive.
Matt


----------

